# Favorite Cereal (suggestions)



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

After not eating cereal for so long, is probably a realization that i don't really either have one i like or just don't find it appealing. Now i have eaten plenty, Cherrios, Chex, Corn flakes, frosted flakes, Lucky charms, Apple jacks, Corn pops, Fruity/cocoa pebbles, Coco puffs, captin' crunch (Warning will scrape the roof of your mouth) Rice krispies. So many, though of those many, there probably some i have yet to eaten, some are good, some are great, some are awful. As of now, is just seem bored with it. I usually avoid cereal in favor of a hot meal like waffles/pancakes, french toast, bacon, eggs, sausage.... you get the idea, the cooked goods.

So if anyone has any favorite cereal suggestions please list or discuss them below.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2016)

Frosted Flakes and Cocoa Krispies is where it's at.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 2, 2016)

In my country we don't eat cereals for morning. We have this thing called Nan'Chuna & milk or some day halwa puri & milk.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> In my country we don't eat cereals for morning. We have this thing called Nan'Chuna & milk or some day halwa puri & milk.


What the heck is that?


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What the heck is that?


Search on google you'll find out.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucky charms are my goto. I like capt. Crunch, but that shit always makes the roof of my mouth raw.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2016)

Why not eat 2 or 3 slices of bread?
Or a good ol' English breakfast.

I never understood why people eat that... vomit.. in a bowl.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 2, 2016)

This is called Halwa Puri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





& this is called Nan Chaney


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Lucky charms are my goto. I like capt. Crunch, but that shit always makes the roof of my mouth raw.


I seriously would mark this post as featured simply cause is true, CAPTIN CRUNCH Cuts and scrapes the roof of your mouth, no joke! Of course i have to mention this cause i'm glad someone says it. You want any peanut butter tasting cereal, stick to resess pieces. Chocolate peanut butter, taste better and does not damage the mouth.


----------



## Xandrid (Oct 2, 2016)

Honey Nut Cheerios FTW
Also Resses Puff


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 2, 2016)

I've only had problems with original captain crunch, but peanut butter crunch and crunchberries never hurt my mouth. Also my favorites are life cereal, Reese's puffs, frosted flakes, and pretty much any chocolate cereal (cocao puffs/krispies etc). Another note, I absolutely despise cheerios because for some reason they make me sick


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Raisin Bran is my shit.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Oct 2, 2016)

Humans should not be eating cereals at all, gluten is a little poison.

http://paleoleap.com/11-ways-gluten-and-wheat-can-damage-your-health/


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 2, 2016)

GilgameshArcher said:


> Humans should not be eating cereals at all, gluten is a little poison.
> 
> http://paleoleap.com/11-ways-gluten-and-wheat-can-damage-your-health/


WOW! We've been eating wheat based products for the past millennium without any knowledge of the EXTREME damage it may cause to our metabolic system! Thank you Mr. weaboo forum user, if it weren't for you, and a probably-biased website trying to sell me an overrated diet plan, I would have become riddled with such deathly disorders as _"Damage to the Gut Biome" _ and _"Increased Intestinal Permeability". _
FUCK YOU, CHEERIOS!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 2, 2016)

Whenever I cactually do get cereal I usually get the Sallys brand because it comes in a giant bag, and I prefer the fruity one.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Oct 2, 2016)

this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 2, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cinnamon toast crunch is amazing, almost forgot about it


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> WOW! We've been eating wheat based products for the past millennium without any knowledge of the EXTREME damage it may cause to our metabolic system! Thank you Mr. weaboo forum user, if it weren't for you, and a probably-biased website trying to sell me an overrated diet plan, I would have become riddled with such deathly disorders as _"Damage to the Gut Biome" _ and _"Increased Intestinal Permeability". _
> FUCK YOU, CHEERIOS!


And remember, milk is bad for you!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And remember, milk is bad for you!





Spoiler



Milk CAN actually bad for you if you have a genetic disposition to type-2 diabetes. But yeah, most of the talk of it being bad is overrated bullshit.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Viri (Oct 2, 2016)

Coca Pebbles with milk, dry Raisin Bran Crunch, Cinnamon Chex and Frosted mini Wheats master race!


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 2, 2016)

I like Dyno-Bytes. They're like fruity pebbles, except they don't taste like crap.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


The box of lies   
Those aren't cookies! They are vile abominations that neither taste nor feel like cookies, and turn into wallpaper paste when soaked in milk   
Worst cereal disappointment ever


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2016)

Veho said:


> The box of lies
> Those aren't cookies! They are vile abominations that neither taste nor feel like cookies, and turn into wallpaper paste when soaked in milk
> Worst cereal disappointment ever


I know they aren't cookies. I think they are delicious anyway.


----------



## Zero72463 (Oct 2, 2016)

I got addicted. So will you...


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 2, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


Who would want to eat fake cookies for breakfast? If I were to eat cereal, I'd much rather eat something that actually looks like a cereal, and not dessert.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 2, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


Oh yes. THE best


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 2, 2016)

There's the chocolate cheerios AND the double chocolate krave (Don't look at the nutritional information, just spare yourself the guilt....seriously!).  I like the Reese's Puff's as well - because they are very similar to actually eating Reese's for breakfast.

If I'm feeling "good", I'd have a bowl of rice krispies and normal cheerios (if you give me the honey nut one, I will cut you.)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

Veho said:


> The box of lies
> Those aren't cookies! They are vile abominations that neither taste nor feel like cookies, and turn into wallpaper paste when soaked in milk
> Worst cereal disappointment ever


Is it worst than oreos cereal?


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Oct 2, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> WOW! We've been eating wheat based products for the past millennium without any knowledge of the EXTREME damage it may cause to our metabolic system! Thank you Mr. weaboo forum user, if it weren't for you, and a probably-biased website trying to sell me an overrated diet plan, I would have become riddled with such deathly disorders as _"Damage to the Gut Biome" _ and _"Increased Intestinal Permeability". _
> FUCK YOU, CHEERIOS!


Really? All those inflammatory diseases, cancer cases only increases, go to study, we eat cereal about 10.000 years while as especies we have more than 200.000, so more than 90% hunter and gathering meat, fruits, roots, some fungi and water. No soda, refined sugar, soja, rice, corn, even cows should not be eating those things. 

Milk consumption also are linked to lots of health problems, but if you like to keep drinking lots of estrogenes...


----------



## Chasex101 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd have to go with Apple Jacks


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 2, 2016)

Raisin Bran
Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Almonds


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 3, 2016)

GilgameshArcher said:


> Really? All those inflammatory diseases, cancer cases only increases, go to study, we eat cereal about 10.000 years while as especies we have more than 200.000, so more than 90% hunter and gathering meat, fruits, roots, some fungi and water. No soda, refined sugar, soja, rice, corn, even cows should not be eating those things.
> 
> Milk consumption also are linked to lots of health problems, but if you like to keep drinking lots of estrogenes...


So I get you're trying to say that wheat in itself isn't harmful, but other products in our modern diet don't bond well with it. I can get by that, although it doesn't counter my argument. I would like to see your sources on cancer cases increasing and its correlation to wheat consumption. Milk does contain some androgens, but that really depends on what brand of milk you consume. If it's store bought then it probably contains anti-biotics and other various biosubstances used for conservation. Yes, I know that drinking too much milk is bad AND the fact that other dairy products are also overused. But milk isn't something that will make your tits grow if you eat cereal. 

P.S. Thank you for telling me to study. I was procrastinating too much, and your post ironically reminded me to work on my thesis.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Oct 3, 2016)

dont care if its unhealthy, you can buy my loyalty witha box of these.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 3, 2016)

I eat a bowl of nails with silk


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

I like Sugar Crisp too. Sweet flavoured, I could never have enough of these (yes, their slogan is _literally _what it says)


----------



## Viri (Oct 3, 2016)

Exaltys said:


> Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Almonds


Honey Bunches of Oats is pretty good. Also, Honey Smacks are yummy, but I don't even have to check the box to know they're pretty damn unhealthy, lols!


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot Poptarts with peanut butter on them taste amazing.

As far as cereal...I usually try something "healthy" like corn flakes with some bananas chopped up and thrown in. Or raisin bran. Or bran with bananas thrown in (hard to stomach though).

I use to love me some fruity pebbles though.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 3, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I eat a bowl of nails with silk










GilgameshArcher said:


> Milk consumption also are linked to lots of health problems, but if you like to keep drinking lots of estrogenes...


Umm, when i was younger i used to think drinking milk made women breast grow, of course i mean when i was really young and the whole world was like rugrats where stuff wasn't exactly true how they seem from undeveloped minds. 

Anyway, are we here do discuss cereal or health problems? I thought there was threads for that already.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


But Silk isnt milk!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2016)

Multi-Grain Cheerios. I don't like Honey Nut Cheerios, they taste kinda gross imo.


VinsCool said:


> I like Sugar Crisp too. Sweet flavoured, I could never have enough of these (yes, their slogan is _literally _what it says)
> -snip-


I like Sugar Crisp, but it makes me sick a little while after eating it.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 4, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> But Silk isnt milk!



Maybe it's silk milk.


----------



## ceelo (Oct 4, 2016)

Do you live in the US? Every October, Target (and I think WalMart) has Halloween cereals like Count Chocula, Boo Berry, and Frankenberry and this year they have Halloween Captain Crunch... This is the only cereals I eat, so every Halloween season, I look forward to this. I implore you, to check them out. Especially if you arent old enough to have  had them as a kid when they were more widely available.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2016)

ceelo said:


> Do you live in the US? Every October, Target (and I think WalMart) has Halloween cereals like Count Chocula, Boo Berry, and Frankenberry and this year they have Halloween Captain Crunch... This is the only cereals I eat, so every Halloween season, I look forward to this. I implore you, to check them out. Especially if you arent old enough to have  had them as a kid when they were more widely available.


In some places here, you can still sometimes find those cereals even when it's not around Halloween. They're a lot harder to find, though.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> In some places here, you can still sometimes find those cereals even when it's not around Halloween. They're a lot harder to find, though.



Where I live there is a store where they sell food that, I guess, didn't sell in the supermarkets and stuff. They're usually wayyyy expired or all bent or and torn. I often find holiday themed items there.


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 4, 2016)

Like this cereal.


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 4, 2016)

cinimon toast crunch and Vector


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 4, 2016)

Honey Nut Cheerios and Special K Flakes Strawberry (the latter was the only cereal available when I was working, and curious to try it out)


----------



## Posghetti (Oct 4, 2016)

Reese's Puffs/Coco Puffs and Frosted Flakes are a recommended from me to all people (:


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Oct 4, 2016)

Golden Grahams and Oatmeal Crisp Almond.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Joe88 said:


>


This one.^
It's one of the only few that still tastes good with soy milk.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This one.^
> It's one of the only few that still tastes good with soy milk.


What taste good with regular milk  
of maybe i should say 1% and 2%


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Oct 4, 2016)

No doubt, when it comes to cereal, Fruity Pebbles is the best.  I used to sit down and have 4+ bowls every morning (before my metabolism slowed down...).


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 4, 2016)

My favorites cereal forever! Here the picture!





This one are Nestle Honey Stars with Star and Galaxy shaped cereal. Next picture!






I loves this one!!! Yum! Yum!  The last picture!





Everyday I eat this delicious oat for fun! So delicious!


----------



## Viri (Oct 4, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What taste good with regular milk
> of maybe i should say 1% and 2%


Red cap whole milk master race!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 6, 2016)

Two words.

Resses Puffs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Two words.
> 
> Resses Puffs.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 6, 2016)

My favorite cereal is @Jackus of course! But I really enjoy O's and Fruit Loops.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 6, 2016)

Seriel is my favourite cereal.


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 10, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> My favorites cereal forever! Here the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I love Honey Stars!! That, Milo AND Koko Krunch are my favorites when I was at the Philippines...gah, how nostalgic!!


----------



## I pwned U! (Oct 10, 2016)

Any cereal not made with artificial and/or genetically modified ingredients.

http://foodbabe.com/2015/02/24/healthy-cereal/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2016)

Chocolate Toast Crunch or whatever it was called (forgot the name)


----------



## bitjacker (Oct 10, 2016)

All you guys gonna get cancer from those processed sugars. take some flax seed and grind it up. dump kefir on it. eat it down.


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 11, 2017)

B-B-B-B-B-BUMP! 
Oh well since the party is started again, my mom got yogurt special k, i didn't get any, guess it was too good for me. I do however like frosted mini chex, but they NEVER SELL THEM ANYMORE. O_O


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> B-B-B-B-B-BUMP!
> Oh well since the party is started again, my mom got yogurt special k, i didn't get any, guess it was too good for me. I do however like frosted mini chex, but they NEVER SELL THEM ANYMORE. O_O


Wheat chex is best chex.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 11, 2017)

My favorite cereal is no longer in production: King Vitamin. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 11, 2017)

My favorite cereal is just called Oh's.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 11, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> My favorite cereal is just called Oh's.


Oh.


----------

